# Compound Bow Help



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I grew up on recurve bows and did own a compound bow for a little but about 10 yrs ago..
Since my Son has been showing interest in hunting I thought I would take a look at bows again.. geez.. bows have come a long way in design and price.

I have no idea what to look for in a good "starter bow" that wont break the bank.

Feel free to chime in suggestions and reasons why.

(also as a side note I am right handed but left eye dominate) all my life ive shot right hand bows and just closed my left eye.. I'm wondering if I would be more accurate using a left hand bow and leaving both eyes open. I shoot rifles left handed.
I wish I had seen that 20$ lefty rig Jason had... I would have grabbed it just to try and see


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bowtech (Diamond) Razor Edge is one of the best on the market. He will be able to shoot it till he graduates high school. Think there is one on here for sale the other day.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Depending on his age/size/strength the Mission Craze might be worth looking at. The draw length is from 19-30 inches and the draw weight adjusts from 15-60lbs. You can get one ready to go around $350 I think. If hes old enough to pull over 30lbs the Diamond mentioned above would probably be a better option.

If its for you its hard to beat the Bowtech Assassin R.A.K for $599 with an IBO of 333fps


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

2nd on the razor edge. If you buy the bow with the lighter draw weight (15-29lbs) diamond will change to the 30-60lb. 

*the diamond exchange
*To accommodate your growing archer, Diamond has implemented The Diamond Exchange for the Razor Edge bow. Simply bring your bow to an Authorized Diamond Dealer and for $44.99 (plus shipping to BowTech), they will coordinate upgrading your bow limbs and replacing your string and cables. This offer is valid to the original owner only, and is subject to the draw weight range of the Razor Edge.

I've also heard good things about the mission craze. It adjusts from 15-70 lbs without changing the limbs. 

Both are around $300


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Wasn't trying to correct you on anything evilsrt; you must have posted while I was typing. 

I never saw or heard anything negative about either one of these bows when I was researching last year. I just ended up with the diamond because I found a good deal on craigslist. I can say that it's a great bow.

I think you'd be satisfied with either of these.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Tres said:


> Wasn't trying to correct you on anything evilsrt; you must have posted while I was typing.
> 
> I never saw or heard anything negative about either one of these bows when I was researching last year. I just ended up with the diamond because I found a good deal on craigslist. I can say that it's a great bow.
> 
> I think you'd be satisfied with either of these.



No problem, but you're right the Craze adjusts from 15-70lbs.

I just went thru this with buying my girlfriend a starter bow. We have 3 young boys so we went with the Craze so it can be passed down to our boys. From my research the Diamond is the ideal bow for someone that doesnt need/want to pull under 30lbs.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Checked out a few bows today.. good news and bad.
The good news.. My son is a natural and is in love with compound bows.
The bad news... I am right handed but left eye dominate so I can either get a right hand bow and learn to shoot with one eye (which we tried to do and looking through the peep sight I was no where close to seeing the pins)
Or I can try and learn to use a left hand bow and shoot my dominate eye.
I guess what I need to do is find someone with a light pull LH bow and see if thats a possibility as the store did not have a LH bow set up to try.
My draw is 28" and his is 26" he was shooting about 30-35lb


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Lary wise did a segment on this subject and if I'm not mistaken recommended staying with a right handed bow based on a few things availability of left handed equipment being one of them. You might want to do a search for it he had some recommendations on how to shoot right handed.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Everything I can find says make the switch if you are able too since shooting with the dominant eye will be more accurate and allow you to leave both eyes open for greater FOV


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

My daughter and wife are both right handed and left eye dominant. I bought them both left hand bows after doing some research.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

PompNewbie said:


> Everything I can find says make the switch if you are able too since shooting with the dominant eye will be more accurate and allow you to leave both eyes open for greater FOV


Makes sense to me, I don't have that problem so I didn't pay too much attention lol. I'm sure a shop around here has a left hand bow set up or maybe someone on here has one you could try. I'm sure bass pro would have one but I wouldn't take anything they say to heart as they probably know less about bows than you do JMO


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got an early 90s Bear Whitetail Legend, lefty, if you want to give it a try. 
Draw is set light for bowfishing. It's not for sale but will help you decide if that's the way you want to go. 
In Gulf Breeze. work in Munson. 
Let me know.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the best bow shop in pensacola? 
Thanks for the offer Joe I may take you up on that.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I've heard there is a guy at Mikes that is pretty good. I like Broxson Outdoors in Navarre. James and Mark are the two I would recommend.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

In Pensacola, go see James Fink at Outcast. If you give him a heads up you're coming, he might be able to setup a leftie for a test. 

If you're out in GB/Nav, Broxson's.


----------

